# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Συνταγή αυγόψωμου σε light έκδοση  για συχνή χρήση στη συντήρηση

## jk21

Ρωτηθηκα σημερα απο δυο μελη μας σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια ,για την εκδοχη της συγκεκριμενης συνταγης  τυπου κεικ 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*καταλληλη για συχνη χρηση στην περιοδο της συντηρησης


*300 ml αλευρι σιτου χωριατικο (σκληρου τυπου,το κιτρινωπο ) 
Αντι των  200 ml αλευρι βρωμης και 150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο ,μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε επιπλεον αλευρι σιτου σε ιση ποσοτητα (αλλα και ετσι να μεινουν τα αλευρα ,ειμαστε οκ )
Αντι 8 αυγα να βαλουμε 4 αυγα 
Αντι 40 ml ελαιολαδο ,να βαλουμε μονο10 ml 
Aντι 300 ml γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ,να βαλουμε 400 για να δωσει τα υγρα που χανει η συνταγη απο την αφαιρεση των αυγων και την βιτ d3 και
 βιτ Α εν μερει , που χανεται απο την μειωση των κροκων .Αν δινουμε σε πουλια που εχουν αρκετο λιπος ,τοτε τα 4 αυγα να γινουν 8 ασπραδια σκετα 
2 κουταλιες της σουπας σοδα 
1 κουταλι του γλυκου διαλυμα αιθεριου ελαιο πορτοκαλιου για ζαχαροπλαστικη (εχω βρει σε ενα μονο μαρκετ) ή τριμμα απο φλουδα 2 πορτοκαλιων ,που πρωτα εχουν σαπουνιστει και ξεπλυθει πολυ καλα *

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη δηλαδή τα άλευρα σε αυτήν πρέπει να βάλουμε 300 σίτου και αντί των 200 και 150 άλλα 350 αλεύρι σίτου?Ή δεν το κατάλαβα καλά?

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Δημήτρη εγώ την άλλη συνταγή του αυγόψωμου (την αρχική) την δίνω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τώρα σε πτερορροια και μάλλον έτσι θα συνεχιστεί και στην συντήρηση ! Λέτε να  Πειράζει;   :Confused0033:   :Confused0033:

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο 


Στη συνταγη  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)
*τα αλευρα ειναι αυτα 


*300 ml αλευρι σιτου χωριατικο (σκληρου τυπου,το κιτρινωπο ) 
200 ml αλευρι βρωμης 
150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο

**
εννοω αν καποιος θελει να αντικαταστησει αυτα πιο κατω και να βαλει μονο αλευρι σιτου δηλαδη 300 συν 350 συνολικα 650 ml δηλαδη* *

200 ml αλευρι βρωμης 
150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο





*Μαριε στην πτερορια αν δεν εχεις παχουλα πουλακια , δεν χρειαζεται να μειωσεις συχνοτητα και πρωτεινη σε μια συνταγη αναπαραγωγης . Ισως ελαχιστα τα λιπαρα αν τα πουλακια ειναι νορμαλ και σιγουρα περισσοτερο αν ειναι παχουλα .Εγω τουλαχιστον διαιτες ξεκινω μετα το τελος της πτεροροιας μεχρι μεσα ή τελη δεκεμβρη αναλογα με το ποσο γρηγορα θα ερθουν τα δυνατα κρυα

----------


## Labirikos

Μια άλλη διευκρύνηση τα τσόφλια δεν τα βάζουμε σωστά?

----------


## jk21

Προτιμω να δινω αλλες πηγες ασβεστιου  .Ετσι κι αλλιως το γαλα δινει αρκετο .Να βαζεις κανονικο φρεσκο και πληρες .Δεν εχει θεμα η λακτοζη ... τοσο καιρο δεν εχω δει κανενα προβλημα δυσανεξιας με διαρροια κλπ  .Με φρεσκο και πληρες κανω και την αλλη συνταγη την κρεμωδη που δινω πια ....

----------

